# "Windsor Male charged Terrorist Hoax and Public Mischief"



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2013)

> Members of the RCMP-led Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET) arrested and charged one Windsor resident with False Report of a Terrorist Activity and Public Mischief.
> 
> In December 2012, the Windsor RCMP received information of a possible terrorist plot involving several males in the Windsor area.  INSET investigators immediately began investigations into the reported plot. Extensive interviews and enquiries were conducted which led to investigators determining the reports of terrorist activity were false.
> 
> ...


RCMP info-machine, 26 Mar 13


----------

